# Teich total aufgewühlt



## GabiundBernd (11. Mai 2017)

Thema geschlossen... weiter gehts. Unser Teich ist heute total aufgewühlt, auch sehe ich von den verbliebenen Goldfischen nix mehr....Seerosenblätter umgekippt.....


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Unser Teich ist heute total aufgewühlt


die Laichzeit fängt ja wieder an - und da geht dann was ab  aber alles  so schlimm


----------



## GabiundBernd (11. Mai 2017)

Dann ist ja gut.... krieg schon wieder Panik...


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2017)

wie lange habt ihr den Teich schon?


----------



## GabiundBernd (11. Mai 2017)

Das ist das dritte Jahr. Aber Naturteich ohne Folie oder so...


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2017)

passiert das jedes Jahr um die Zeit?


----------



## GabiundBernd (11. Mai 2017)

Weiss ich nicht mehr... müßte mir mal Notizen machen..


----------



## PyroMicha (12. Mai 2017)

Unsere Koi machen zur Zeit mächtig Randale. Bei uns ist es auch die Laichzeit.


----------



## dizzzi (12. Mai 2017)

Also bei mir jagen sich die Goldfische auch durch den Teich. Bin gespannt ob dieses Jahr mehr als 2 neue Goldfische bei rum kommen.


----------



## krallowa (12. Mai 2017)

Bei aufgewühltem Teich fallen mir immer sofort __ ENTEN ein.
Die wühlen ordentlich auf, bei der Suche nach fressbarem.


----------



## Fotomolch (12. Mai 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Weiss ich nicht mehr... müßte mir mal Notizen machen..


Wenn du Bilder gemacht hast, guck doch einfach mal, wann du sie gemacht hast.


----------



## GabiundBernd (12. Mai 2017)

Das kann natürlich auch sein...


----------

